# Fatman- An ode to Vengeful Santa (StaffPad)



## dcoscina (Nov 25, 2020)

Basically I thought it would be fun to use traditional carols and such but make them darker, more aggressive and kinda burnt out which matches the character in this 2020 release film.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 26, 2020)

I added more winds to this version and filled out the harmonies in the "God Rest Ye" section


----------



## TGV (Nov 26, 2020)

Sounds pretty decent, but more quirky than vengeful.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## TGV (Nov 27, 2020)

I must add it's nicely written. And this runs on an iPad or a Surface?​


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 27, 2020)

TGV said:


> I must add it's nicely written. And this runs on an iPad or a Surface?​


For me it’s iPad Pro but the app will run on surface and lower iPads as well


----------

